# Обновление форума с 8 сентября + переход на utf-8

## Laitr Keiows

Сообщают что на выходные с 8 сентября намечено большое обновление форума... 

Кратко: делается все это с целью переезда на 5-ю ветку MySQL, на время переезда форум будет выключен начиная с 2007-09-08 примерно на 48 часов. В последней стадии обновления запланирован переход на UTF-8.

Следующее объявление:

(первоисточник: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-578749.html)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What is the problem, why is it needed?
> 
> Beeing a part of OSL data centre forums.gentoo.org relies on their backend database servers, which already have been upgraded to MySQL v5. We need to follow now and have forums.gentoo.org lifted up to v5 too.
> ...

 

----------

## Balancer

Ура! Наконец-то XXI век и на f.g.o!  :Smile: 

----------

## dmitrio

finally it would work as it should  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Azik

Будем посмотреть, чем обернётся XXI век для форума  :Smile: . А то меня терзают смутные сомнения.

----------

## Balancer

 *Azik wrote:*   

> Будем посмотреть, чем обернётся XXI век для форума . А то меня терзают смутные сомнения.

 

Это уже не от форума зависит, а от админов  :Smile:  У себя-то я на UTF совершенно беспроблемно перелез года три назад уже  :Smile: 

...

Только, блин, в Опере новой появилась фишка в посерверной настройки локали и я для f.g.o прописал завсегдашнюю KOI8-R, как это теперь уже не нужно  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Azik

Ну как бы вроде мигрировали. И вроде даже как успешно.

----------

## cord

Та, да в роде ниче так...

новоселье справляем  :Smile: 

----------

## 4le

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Только, блин, в Опере новой появилась фишка в посерверной настройки локали и я для f.g.o прописал завсегдашнюю KOI8-R, как это теперь уже не нужно 

 

В мини таких настроек нет, и раньше с трубы вообще было не прочесть.

Сейчас с нее пишу.

 :Laughing: 

----------

